# Make a Ticking Stick



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This is pretty neat if you need to fit an odd shape.


----------



## Parrdan (Nov 30, 2020)

WOW! I have been woodworking since 1978 and I have never seen that. Just shows you can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Its been wound for many years


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

I learned about the Ticking Stick in 2020... amazing, simple idea.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Very cool, thanks @FrankC. I live out in the country, web via 4g with a limit, and I generally prefer text + photos for learning anyway. From Google I found Popular Woodworking ticking stick.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Rebelwork said:


> Its been wound for many years


????????


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

@GeorgeC, around

Yeah, looks like it could have been around hundreds of years.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

When building some stairs, I ran into a few treads that were shaped weird. I used a stick something similar to the one Bob posted in the link above. (it wasn't my idea, I learned it from someone else)The difference is I used just one point or mark in the front edge center of the part being measured. Then just make the mark and number the marks on the stick. Then just transfer to the part that needs to be cut. That also comes in really handy cutting a bay window seat top that is not exactly framed correctly. It does work and works well when done right.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I thought that a ticking strip was something you did to avoid Lyme disease after hiking in the woods. Take off your clothes and inspect your skin carefully for the little buggers. :-o


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

IIRC, a few years ago someone posted here about using a similar technique for yacht floors that are usually odd shapes. Someone with better search skills than me might be able to find it.


----------

